# Michail Ryabko now online



## Zitterbacke (Sep 11, 2004)

If you speak Russian, that might be interesting for you. If not, there is also some video footage on his site.  
http://www.systemaryabko.ru/


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Sep 12, 2004)

Layout's exactly like Vlad's.......

artyon: 

-Ilya


----------

